# northstar or columbia pump?



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm looking at purchasing a new pump and was wondering has anybody tried the northstar. I have the tapetech bazooka pump and a tapepro pump at the moment but tried my mates new tapetech pump the other day and its way better than than both of mine. I just purchased columbia 10 and 12 inch power assist boxes from intex so will probably get the columbia pump as well but i heard the northstar can fill faster and is easy to clean so any feedback from you guys would be much appreciated


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing whatsoever wrong with a level 5 pump.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Northstar's quick release foot valve is pretty sweet for cleaning. I like both brands a lot but I would have to go with Northstar.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

cazna said:


> Nothing whatsoever wrong with a level 5 pump.


I have no idea why no one ever considers level 5 half the price whats there to lose:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Myself and kiwiman have had them for years, they just keep going.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

I have to disagree with Caz & Emballa about the level 5 pump. We had 1 last year it was brand new. It was a lot harder to pump then my Columbia. For the price I agree it work's and will get you through the day, however from my experience Columbia is twice the pump. My guys used to get played out quick on 12'' box day with that level 5 pump. I also owned the tapetech bazooka pump which I sold last year. Same thing again the Columbia is just so much easier to pump. The worst part I found with the level 5 part was pumping the angle box even with thinned down mud it was stiff.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The bent handle on the Colombia is easier on your back. I guess Colombia's are better for old men and wore out finishers, like me.:thumbsup:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I can get you a good price on a Northstar


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

brendon said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a new pump and was wondering has anybody tried the northstar. I have the tapetech bazooka pump and a tapepro pump at the moment but tried my mates new tapetech pump the other day and its way better than than both of mine. I just purchased columbia 10 and 12 inch power assist boxes from intex so will probably get the columbia pump as well but i heard the northstar can fill faster and is easy to clean so any feedback from you guys would be much appreciated


Fills faster?
It only takes a second for an extra pump!
I have blueline pumps 20 years old, Columbia pump, and a tapetech pump!
They all do the same job and at the same speed I would say.
Only had to fix the Columbia 1 time in years but the blueline they break more often.
But I figured out if u double up on the inner pump plate it will last for ever!


----------

